# The work begins when the hammer drops.



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 24, 2015)

We all know how hard bears are to get out of the woods, but the work doesn't end there.  It's been a week since I killed a big bear, and I've been busy every night working on some aspect of the harvest. 

21 quarts of canned meat
4 packs of steaks cut and trimmed and frozen
13 quart bags of trimmings cooked and frozen for dog food
12 pints of rendered lard last night, and a whole lot more to render if I can get to it tomorrow.  

Not to mention I gotta make a sweet necklace with all these awesome claws.


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 24, 2015)

And I'm waiting on some biscuits made with bear lard.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm rendering the last I plan to render.  I bet I have 30lbs of fat left over that I'm gonna end up tossing.  I've used the best of the best.


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 25, 2015)

Not gonna lie I cheated and too mine to the processor and it was still midnight getting into bed and having to work the next day


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 25, 2015)

brandonsc said:


> Not gonna lie I cheated and too mine to the processor and it was still midnight getting into bed and having to work the next day



What are you having the processor do?  We canned virtually all the edible meat on this bear.  We ate it last night with brown gravy and mashed taters.  I would challenge anybody tasting it to tell me it wasn't pot roast.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 25, 2015)

Well if you need any help eating it I'll take some of that work off your hands lol!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 25, 2015)

Canned bear is pretty dang good. That's what I usually do and roasts. And always save some for the dogs.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 26, 2015)

I was hoping to can some meat this year myself and render up some fat as well this year. Doesn't look like that will be in the cards for me! Good work man. You have put in some time!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2015)

I hear bear fat is good to cook with. I do know it is good to oil a rifle with, and to grease patches for traditional rifles.


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 26, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> What are you having the processor do?  We canned virtually all the edible meat on this bear.  We ate it last night with brown gravy and mashed taters.  I would challenge anybody tasting it to tell me it wasn't pot roast.




Roast steaks breakfast sasuage cube steak and burger. I'm already planning on  making some jerky when I get it back


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 26, 2015)

Been wandering how ground bear would be. Never tried grinding.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 26, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I would challenge anybody tasting it to tell me it wasn't pot roast.


I accept your challenge, time and location for two sir. Thanks in advance


----------



## j_seph (Oct 26, 2015)

Please tell on how to can it. Supposing I can do deer the same way?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 26, 2015)

j_seph said:


> Please tell on how to can it. Supposing I can do deer the same way?



Yes, my wife and I both agreed that we could tell no difference whatsoever between canned bear and canned deer.  It all tastes like slow cooked pot roast, and it literally falls apart on your fork.

We cut it into bite-sized chunks and put them into a quart jar up to the neck.  Add a half teaspoon of salt and nothing more.  Put the lid on and pressure cook it on 15lbs for 90 minutes.  If you live under 2000 feet elevation, you can use 10lbs pressure, I believe, but check the manual to be sure.  It cooks in its own juices and is tender and juicy.  When you want to eat it, it's ready.  Just open the can and heat it.  We prefer to pour off the juice and add brown gravy, but you can just add barbecue, or add it to onions and peppers for cheese steak or whatever you like.


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 26, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Yes, my wife and I both agreed that we could tell no difference whatsoever between canned bear and canned deer.  It all tastes like slow cooked pot roast, and it literally falls apart on your fork.
> 
> We cut it into bite-sized chunks and put them into a quart jar up to the neck.  Add a half teaspoon of salt and nothing more.  Put the lid on and pressure cook it on 15lbs for 90 minutes.  If you live under 2000 feet elevation, you can use 10lbs pressure, I believe, but check the manual to be sure.  It cooks in its own juices and is tender and juicy.  When you want to eat it, it's ready.  Just open the can and heat it.  We prefer to pour off the juice and add brown gravy, but you can just add barbecue, or add it to onions and peppers for cheese steak or whatever you like.


I can meat at 10 lbs and it does fine, I know I'm suppose to be canning at 15 lbs at our elevation, but for some reason my canner won't built 15lbs, I must have a bad seal. I'm gonna can some squirrel, I tried it last year and it was some fine eating.  I'll trade you some squirrel for some of that canned yogi meat.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 26, 2015)

cklem said:


> I can meat at 10 lbs and it does fine, I know I'm suppose to be canning at 15 lbs at our elevation, but for some reason my canner won't built 15lbs, I must have a bad seal. I'm gonna can some squirrel, I tried it last year and it was some fine eating.  I'll trade you some squirrel for some of that canned yogi meat.



My house is at 2385.  Yours is at 2205.  That must be the difference.  I don't know about your canned squirrel, but I've sure as heck enjoyed your blackberry jelly lately.


----------

